
The 1751 Machine That Made Everything - peter_d_sherman
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djB9oK6pkbA
======
peter_d_sherman
Related:

Jacques de Vaucanson

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jacques_de_Vaucanson](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jacques_de_Vaucanson)

Origins of Precision and first project introduction

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gNRnrn5DE58](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gNRnrn5DE58)

(The last video, incidentally, is related to the problem of being stuck on a
desert island, and how to rebuild tools that produce other tools...)

